# Step/kickout flashing



## banton (May 28, 2021)

Hi,

climbed up recently to take a closer look at this area where the roof meets a wall below. Let’s just say I’ve done too much googling and have developed a kickout flashing paranoia 

anyway, what I found doesn’t look right to me. The flashing is sitting on top of the shingles and there are gaps around the kickout which I will seal for now.

Assuming I’m correct that it is a bad install (looks like roofer and stucco guy weren’t on the same page that day) what is the best fix? Rip it all out and re-do including cutting out some of the wall to ensure the flashing runs up high enough? Or is there something simple ie put some shingles over the flashing and seal around the kickout?

my fear is that I have no idea how long it has been this way and my type of siding has the ability to conceal water penetration.


----------

